# s13 s14 suspension differences?



## zombiesid1 (Dec 11, 2003)

I have an S13 and I was looking at some cusco coilovers for an s14 that are cheap. Would they fit on my s13? If not, what's the difference? Could I modify it to fit? 

Dan


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Useless posts deleted. I repeat, *FOLLOW THE RULES*.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i dont konw the diffs or anything but im pretty sure there is some, 
i would say just to be safe stick with products specifically for the s13, unless you can figure out the dimensions yourself and mod wat you need to (i wouldnt) in order to make it work


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

You CAN NOT use S14 coilovers in S13 chasis....just stating a fact..... Just buy thge coilovers, and an S14....and you'll have a better car that way anyways... :thumbup: Just kidding brotha....but truthfully, my S14 handles sooooooooooo much better than my s13 coupe....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the strut height is different between the two and the bolt holes are bigger on the s14.


----------

